# Where can I find Behmor spare parts in the UK?



## w1lldabeast (Dec 7, 2012)

Does anybody know of a company that imports/stocks Behmor parts?

I am after a new drum but I can't find one in the UK.

I can find them in the US but postage costs are ridiculous.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasbean used to be the UK dealers. Perhaps if you drop Steve a line he may have some obsolete bits knocking around still


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I travel to the US on business around once every couple of months. I tend to order parts and get them sent to my hotel. I may be able to hand-carry one for you if that helps. I think that Sweet Marias stock parts.

I also have a Behmor 1600. What is wrong with your drum? They seem pretty robust to me!


----------



## w1lldabeast (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the lead dfk41, I contacted hasbean and they don't stock any parts but they put me onto behmor directly and they can send me one delivered for around £23.50 which is far cheaper than I had found previously.

Thanks David that's very generous but I think I'll take the above option as its a very reasonable price.

Well as the 1600 isnt currently available I'm weighing up the options for putting together a cheap roaster using a mini rotisserie oven. I was inspired by the behmor as that is pretty much what it is but with accurate temperature controls/program's and a chaff tray. Rather than making the drum I thought I'd see if I could buy one and just fit it with a few alterations. Further down the line I could add chaff trays and temp controlls but to start with I think I'll just fit an accurate thermometer probe.

Thanks again for the help!


----------

